# question for breeders



## kat57 (Mar 22, 2007)

I purchased a little girl via the internet and the newborn picture was of a black and white irish pied. Her colar was very visable and quite wide. The little girl I received is black and brown with no colar. I asked the breeder if this was the same puppy she first sent pictures of and she said yes that it had changed color and her colar disapeared. Is this possiable or is she being untruthful? I have another issue with the puppy. She was sent with a sty on her bottom eyeline, I knew she had it and the breeder sent medication, on her new puppy vet check 36 hours after I received her my vet said that her eye condition is a cyst or tumor that might require surgery. I would like to figure out if she sold me a damaged puppy on purpose?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not a havanese expert but sounds like she is not being truthful. It's true that some do change colors but not that young I don't think. Did you sign anything? When will you know exactly what the eye condition is? Do you think the puppy you got looks drastically different or just the colors are? I would definitely pursue this! Vicki


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

kat57,
You bought this puppy only from pictures? I would need to see the pictures to be able to tell. Sometimes, even though as a puppy the white colar is there, as they grow, the black hair can overtake it. However, you should still be able to see the white hair colar under or in front of the black if you pull the hair away. White coat DOESN'T change color.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

kat57 - Did you get updated pics from the breeder? I got weekly pictures of mine so that I could see if they changes, which I have to say was very little during those early weeks. Sounds fishy to me!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kat,
I'm not a breeder,but I'm surprised you haven't received more replies.My own feeling is something seems "fishy".A coat does change,but I don't think whole collars change in a matter of a few months.It was my thinking,that the colors could change/lighten/darken etc.but for example white paws would still be paw markings,but could vary and look different based on a coat growing out into an adults coat,or a sable with black tipping,losing that tipping if it was cut off etc.I think you should contact your breeder immediantly and find out what is going on.The health of this puppy is in question and perhaps it not even being the same pup,let alone a show pup.Please keep us updated on how you and your pup are doing.


----------

